# solar panel fit swift escape 664



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

hi has anybody put a solar panel on a swift escape, and connected it in to the sargent system.
we have a swift escape 664 2010 fitted with sargent system psu EC400 and control panel EC 461.
instructions say there is a solar panel connection fitted near the battery box -i have found the connector which has 2 cables going in to it 1 brown/orange and 1 orange white.
brown orange cable runs from psu to this connector.
is it just a case of running two cables from this connector to the regulator and two cables from the regulator to the solar panel.
also do we need to put an inline fuse in the system.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Christine & Douge,
Hope you are both well - don't know the answer to your question, but this should give your question a wee bump back onto the front page.


----------



## Dawidi (May 8, 2012)

*Solar Panel*

I have an escape 664 with the same specification as yours and have recently fitted an 80 watt PV panel to the roof and connected the leads from the solar controller to the 2 wires you specify. Not only does this set up charge the leisure battery it also charges the vehicle battery too. 
I routed the cable from the PV panel above the doorway and into the high level cupboard to the right and then directly into the storage space under the seat which houses the battery box. Very neat installation with the bare minimum of cable showing.


----------



## Dawidi (May 8, 2012)

*Solar Panel*

I have an escape 664 with the same specification as yours and have recently fitted an 80 watt PV panel to the roof and connected the leads from the solar controller to the 2 wires you specify. Not only does this set up charge the leisure battery it also charges the vehicle battery too. 
I routed the cable from the PV panel above the doorway and into the high level cupboard to the right and then directly into the storage space under the seat which houses the battery box. Very neat installation with the bare minimum of cable showing.


----------



## Dawidi (May 8, 2012)

*Solar Panel*

I have an escape 664 with the same specification as yours and have recently fitted an 80 watt PV panel to the roof and connected the leads from the solar controller to the 2 wires you specify. Not only does this set up charge the leisure battery it also charges the vehicle battery too. 
I routed the cable from the PV panel above the doorway and into the high level cupboard to the right and then directly into the storage space under the seat which houses the battery box. Very neat installation with the bare minimum of cable showing.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I cant understand why Swift tuck the wires away as they do but once you've found them its a nice easy job,spend a few extra quid on a tidy regulator and your away,i've got a 622 so slightly different routing for my cables but very pleased with the setup...dont forget a couple of led's in the spots to save some energy.


----------

